# That didn't last long!



## bentwoody66 (Sep 14, 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201429043927&alt=web


----------



## vincev (Sep 14, 2015)

It was a nice price.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 14, 2015)

Dammit! Was this a BIN?
That's a steal with that rack and saddle.
Chris


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep BIN Chris, I was at work so I couldn't post it right away


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 14, 2015)

Free shipping to the lower 48 too


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 15, 2015)

Does anybody have a tank for this bike?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 15, 2015)

Actually, I do... but does anyone have this bike for my tank?
Chris


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 15, 2015)

What color combo is this? Looks like Cream - Black w/ Red pins. Could maybe be Blue too


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 15, 2015)

I wish I did. I'm just looking for the tank to add to my paperweight collection. 



scrubbinrims said:


> Actually, I do... but does anyone have this bike for my tank?
> Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2015)

At one time I had about three tanks for these but probably down to one right now. I steal the horns and buttons out of them! V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Sep 15, 2015)

How many days until we see the parts listed and the frame cut up?


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 15, 2015)

Half the parts are already spoken for so I doubt this bike will ever see the light of day here on the ol' Cabe. Am I joking or not? Hmmmm....



partsguy said:


> How many days until we see the parts listed and the frame cut up?


----------

